# UTAH- Senior female!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

More About 19109

My Contact InfoSouth Utah Valley Animal Shelter 
Spanish Fork, UT 
801-851-4080 

That's all they have listed! Time difference means it's too early right now for me to call.

Anyone??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

I think this is the shelter:
http://suvas.org/cpg1418/thumbnails.php?album=1&page=2
I see Two Goldens on Page 2, look at this guy #19083 marked as Golden Mix
http://suvas.org/cpg1418/displayimage.php?album=1&pos=17
one is the ADULT Girl 19109
http://suvas.org/cpg1418/displayimage.php?album=1&pos=18
and look at Page 3 the one marked Retriever could be a golden too!
http://suvas.org/cpg1418/displayimage.php?album=1&pos=30
Please note that Utah County Government no longer provides shelter services. Animal control services will continue. More information will be posted as it becomes available.

To see the adoptable pets for Utah County Animal Shelter click here


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks, I emailed!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Did you see*

I edited my posting above.

Did you see there are three dogs there?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed the UT GR rescue.


----------

